# For Sale, 2010 Outback 270Bh - Sold



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

A new job means that we will not have time to use our new camper. 
This is a great floor plan for a family. Purchased new in July 2009 and used 8 times
Brand New Condition
30 ft total length
Tows great
Includes:
- Equalizer Hitch ($750 value)
- Slide out awning ($500 value)
- Max Air vent covers
- Digital Thermostat
- Over $1000 in gear (wheel chocks, hoses, awning lights, rug, etc) Everything you need to go camping!!!
Price - $21,000 *now $17,500*

Also available for purchase 2008 Ford F250 Diesel Crew Cab truck (purchased as a tow vehicle)

Location: Mason, OH

For more information and pictures please email: [email protected]


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

Price Reduced to $20,000


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

Price reduction to $19,000


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

Camper is still available at $18,500


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

This great camper is still avialable @ $18,000


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

We just bought a new house and need to sell this camper. I am reducing my price to *$17,500* which is below what I owe on it.


----------



## southern gentleman (Oct 10, 2009)

is this still for sale?

torrey
1-25-315-6677


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

The camper is still available


----------

